# Deer Antler Knife



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with making their own deer antler knife? If anyone has I would appreciate any tips/tactics/books.

Thanks


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

duckman I've made quite a few antler knives for cutting patch cloth and other light duty jobs. One thing I recomend is to shape your blade out of an old file. they are made of good hard steel which will hold a good edge. another thing i do is once the blade is in place i will epoxy it then run two small brass pins that lock the blade in
just some friendly advice good luck


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I like to make mine full lenght steel from butt to tip & split the antler piece creating 2 grip caps for each side of the handle area. Then I drill through & rivet very carefully with copper rivets. (careful not to split the antler grip caps when riveting) I don't have any pictures right now but I did one like this for my son last year. nice little nife.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

Peruse this web site. The folks here are very helpful and there are some tutorials and even supply information.

http://www.knifenetwork.com


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey duckman,
I sent you a couple of sites that might help you.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

please post the sites, this is kind of interesting.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Here is one and a sheath making page also.
Hope it helps. It does sound interesting.

http://www.ragweedforge.com/mount.html
http://www.stoneandsteel.net/pouch_sheath.html


----------

